# Timberland motorhomes



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

Just to advise those who have bought a van from Timberland Motorhomes that they are in business I have just returned from their Kirmington works after having some minor warrantry work carried out despite having to finish off sealing the bathroom wall myself TB having run out of sealant!! my thanks go to simon who works his socks off

Sorry administrator if I have posted this in the wrong section

Regards Swallow


----------

